# Question about fertility



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

This is something that I have been wondering about for a while now and if anyone can help that would be great.

I know your general fertility decreases when you get older but can you develop other problems too? I know your egg quality decreases and that your uterus lining deteriorates but that you would expect from aging. I have heard alot about NK cells but dont know much about them - do you always have them or can you develop them later in your life? Or other things that would affect implantation etc - do you always have these issues or can they develop over time/with age?

I have a DD who is 11 now and was wondering how much things within my body might have changed (do new things develop that would prevent a pg or is it that my body is not a good as it used to be) that would affect the outcome of IVF (just had a BFN).

I am not sure that the IVF team would/could tell me much that I dont know about the cycle and my questions are not cycle specific but more general fertility so I have decided not to have a FU apt but go straight to my next planning apt. I was told at the clinic that a FU would delay tx and that my case would be reviewed anyway and if there were going to be any changes to my next tx that they would be made anyway. the questions that I want to ask about my cycle can be addressed by the nurses so I am not too worried about that. I am going to ask my Gynae Cons for a q+a session about fertility which is what the majority of my questions are really.

Didnt mean to write such a long post and hope it makes sense. Thanks for reading


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sugar

i see your keen to get back on the horse so to speak and this is great news

i am sure your body has changed alot in 11 years as for changing fertility wise then yep it probably has a bit. lining is effected by hormones so i would say that yeah this can be effected by age yet if your lining was ok for et then the thickness was fine so this is good

are your hormones levels ok?

as for nk cells  everyone has them it is just when you have elevated ones that it can cause a problem with implantation, to go down the road of immune testing isnt an easy one to take, whether that be just a biospy like what i had or full testing and i dont think your fail warrants it if i am honest hun. i know your trying to find a reason for your fail but sometimes there isnt one which i personally find very hard to take yet on the up side this does mean that the next cycle could well work.

would you con look at removing your tubes? or at least considering draining proir to tx so your ovaries can be viewed? saying that hydos do tend to fill during stimms!

did you use the same stims drug on both cycles?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Kara

That is the reason that I didnt think a fu would be of much use. 1 fail does not really warrent extensive testing does it. I was just wondering if the body can change considerably enough for it to be a possible concern or not. 

I had 0.5 suprecur and 375 menopur for 1st cycle LP (d/r for 31 days which defo did not help) and had 0.5 suprecur, 450 menopur for 7 days then up to 600 for another 8days. Lining was 10.3 at ec. I had 3 eggs and all fertilised, on day 2 2 were 4 cell, symmetrial and no frags. So all in all not to bad. Not sure what they will decide on drugs wise - do you think they would change it or let me try again on the same drugs?

My questions for the nurse are - same drugs/dose or higher for longer? Advice for improved quality eggs/lining and anything I could/should take to try and increase my chances of implantation. Would any additional drugs after et help. 

Didnt think I needed a fu for that lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sugar - no advice/answers from me - but it may be worth posting your questions on the secondary infertility board in the general support area. No doubt others will have asked those questions at some point too. 

We had assisted hatching on our second attempt which might be worth thinking about - as we had good fertilisation and  2 good embies transferred on our first (unsuccessful) attempt - Dont know whether it was what made the difference but I was very grateful to Lisa (LJE) for mentioning it to me  

As for the NK cells that could possibly be an issue because of the Crohns - We would have looked at that had we not been so lucky 

Really pleased that you are looking forward and wishing you lots of luck for your next tx  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think your egg quaility must have been good to have 100% fertilised so i would hope maybe they would look for getting more follicles, this might not be possible depending on your body and ovaries. 

AH as taffy said could be worth a shot and they would then give your steriods which would also combat a certain amount of nk cells even though it would be a low dose


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Taffy - thanks for stopping by, you have been such a great help. I think they may go down the AH route if I had more eggs. Because I only had 2 worth putting back I think they wanted them in me rather than risk them in the lab. Hopefully I will get more next time and then they will leave them an extra day or two. Will have to wait and see what happens. I didnt think of posting in the secondary infertility, will see what the girls over there have to say.

Kara - I am going to see if I can get my bloods done again to double check that they are all ok. I am sure that some of them were done at the wrong time in my cycle last time. Spoke to my mum earlier and she thinks it would be a good idea - it certainly wont do any harm will it.  I think it is important to get the easy stuff done and get current results so at least i know what is going on. I am hoping that there are no problems with my eggs, even if I dont get many. Lyndon said the two that were 4 cells on day 2 looked really good. 

I wouldnt have a problem taking steroids if that would work - took them loads when the crohns was bad. What would happen if I took them and there was nothing wrong with me? Would there be an adverse affect or would it do nothing? The more I think about it the more questions I have  



What would I do without you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar AH is assisted hatching and i think your thinking of blastocyst, with ah the zona(shell) is thinned to help the embryo hatch, there is a small risk to the embryo. ive had it 3 times i think

steriods can have side effects but they give you a low dose so its nothing to worry about

did they do your AMH? this is thought to be better than fsh!!! not in my case

you need to have your fsh/lh done on day 1 to 5 ideally day 3, your gp could do these


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought they only did AH on older embyros. Will see what they say once they have reviewed my case. Do you think AH would be beneficial?

Will ask about steroids/AH at my planning apt. I think they will let me know what JE/LM thought of our cycle and what they want to try next time.

My AMH was 6.3 but wouldnt mind having all my bloods done again. Will get the blood bottles from the hospital and get my dad to do them next month I think. I think last time the fsh/lh were done on day 21. Got to see the gp soon anyway so will get him to sort that our for me.

Any thing else you think I should know or try or do or suggest


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no AH is generally used on day 2 or 3 embryos and not on older embryos. ive had AH on day 2 and day 3 embryos

im sure they will be able to give advice at your appointment

progestrone is usually tested on day 21 to show ovulation!

AMH is within normal range


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I will ask about it at planning. I am sure they will have some ideas on what to change for next time to try to get a successful cycle.

I had day 21 progesterone level that the Dr said was fine (didnt give me the results though) and the next lot I had done at the same time which was when I had a scan which was a week before AF showed up. Not good.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would ask gp for day 3 tests hun or ask clinic


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar looks like you have lots to sort out before tx, it's good to have things to do as it always makes me feel like i am doing something positive.

hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread but i have a question if anyone can help me.

right i hope i don't sound stupid

how do they diagnoise endo. as i have read that you can have no symptoms and that it can cause poor quality eggs, was wondering if i should have a lap just to check everything inside. 

any feed back very welcome


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi queenie

You ask as many questions as you need to. I hope that anyone who reads this can help anyone who needs it. I thought endo caused painful irregular periods and that is an indicator of problems. If you are worried then a lap would certain clear up any worries that you have. If there is something not quite right inside your uterus then a lap would show it up. Its defo worth asking at your FU if it would be worth having.

I hope that you are doing ok and have lots of questions for JE. I really hope that you get some answers and a new plan for next tx.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks sugar,

i thought that endo caused pain but it also says that you can have it and not have any pain. also it says symptoms can be similar to irritable bowl syndrome which a gp told me i had but i have never had any tests done to confirm it as it involved blood tests and i used to be afraid of needles.lol

have really started on writing my questions down now and trying to think of everything i need to ask.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you want to have a look inside and outside the uterus you would need a lap, dye and hysterscopy hun some endo can be seen on scans if you have endo cyst i think it is

i assume you have read up on endo and there is a type that has no symtptoms and often endo goes undiagnosied. your eggs might not of caused your failed fertilsation it could have been egg or sperm or both

if you want a lap then i would ask for a referrel.

queenie has your discharged stopped?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers kara,

yeah i am asking for dh to have a dna fragmentation test and also have read about someone's dh having a infection in his sperm and it going undetected so gonna ask about a bacteriology test.
so thought i had better look at what tests i could have as like you said fertilization takes both egg and sperm.

wasn't sure if the internal scans we have at clinic would detect endo or a hsg as that are the only tests i have had. 

with regards to the discharge ( hope i'm not jinixing anything here) have not had a thing since ec. during tx it got a lot lighter but have had nothing since- fingers crossed it stays away.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo ask JE at your follow up hun and get everything clear in your head

great about the discharge sounds like it must have been the dhea


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers kara, just didn't want to ask about endo if they could tell if you had it from the internal scans they give you.  didn't want to look silly asking. 

gonna ask about having my amh done again and gonna see gp to do fsh and lh again. also i have read people having oestradiol tested don't think i have ever had that tested 

any other tests anyone can suggest we could ask about


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats only if you have endo cyst i think cause they bleed into the cyst , im not endo expect.

i would question your protocol and drugs for sure

AMH for me means bugger all as it went up and then down and this shouldnt happen!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep i have protocol and drugs down on list and also about whether i should have stimmed for longer for the eggs to become mature.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope all your questions are answered queenie ...sugar i had assisted hatching too


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Queenie - It sounds like you have lots of questions to discuss. If you are worried about endo then you should definately bring it up as you may not have ibs but endo. If there are any doubts about things that you think would affect next tx then it is best to get them sorted first.

I am going to ask about AH next time - it may help implantation. I also want to ask about my protocol and drug amounts. I managed 3 eggs but would being on 600 menopur from the start benefit me at maybe getting one or two more eggs. I guess only they will know that. not sure if any other drugs would suit me better but a bit worried that if they change the drugs that they wont works as well (and cannot afford for that to happen).

I had my hydros drained just before ec so hopefully they wont have filled up again but they may drain them again next time.

Thanks for the help girls - it makes this all so much easier knowing that there is help out there.

   to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie glad you have questions sorted.  We had sperm frag test done and came back normal which was a relief.  Hopefully they will sort your protocol out 

Sugar i had AH, to be honest though i have had so many drugs and everything i don't know what worked.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all

sugar i was gonna have AH on last go ( didn't as no et) ask at your tx app and you sign a form to agree to it.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Girls - can someone explain what a sperm frag test is - I am researching all the tests I can have and forget about DH lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it is a test that looks into the sperm much further and show if there is an fragmentation to the DNA, think of DNA like ladders and fragmentation means broke runs on the ladder

it can cause poor fertilisation, poor blastocyst formation and miscarriage


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so if the test comes back abnormal is there anything they can do then


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that with high dna frag they suggest to ejaculate more.  Instead of saving it up for tx they advise to go for fresh

Also fertilaid can help but it is expensive


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ICSI is thought to be a way round this also as michelle says vitamins and 7 days ejaculation is thought to clear out the older fragmented sperm


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers michelle and kara


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I asked the embryologist about fragmentation test the other day and she said as we were having ICSI anyway, not much point as that is the treatment they'd use to get round it. DH is on fertilaid now (thanks for that tip Michelle), he reckons they are like horse tablets lol

Thanks for sharing all your thoughts on here everyone, it's really helpful. I'm going to ask about AH too. We've got two main questions for FU. Mine is about my fybroid as JE wasn't sure whether to remove it before starting last time. It was v. small, so maybe not an issue, hopefully it won't have grown with all those hormones! DH has a varicocele too. He was told when younger it wouldn't cause a problem and our GP said the same a few months ago. Because of that he didn't even mention it  at first and when the sperm test was done which showed he had a problem no further checks were done, so it has kind of gone under the radar. Having done more reading, it seems like there is a lot of disagreement about whether this can cause male infertility. Looks like there might be a simple treatment that could improve things, so will ask about that too.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

So glad that this thread is helping everyone.

I am defo asking about AH and anything else that will help implantation. I know I only got 3 eggs but all fertilised so hopefully they just need a help coming out and getting comfy.

Is there anything I can do to help my body be better for implantation and a healthy uterus?

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah deffo ask about everything and i am sure JE will answer them for you

sugar, take prenatal vits and stay healthy thats about it really.i would also questioned about your hydros but this would mean having a follow up and i know JE approves of clipping!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Kara - my hydros were drained during EC (300mls removed from both) so hopefully they wont have filled up again. They seem very happy with the fact that they are clipped so hopefully that isnt an issue. Will do my best to stay fit and healthy to help things along next time.

Hope everyone is having a lovely night x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a very important thing is to keep as stress free as possible and also enjoy the break and do the things you cant do when your cycling or pregnant


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

My DH has elevated DNA fragmentation and has been tested at IVF Wales, twice.  Although we always have ICSI it got to stage where we wanted some answers as 'unexplained' is hard to take cycle after cycle.  He spent 3 months doing all the no alcohol, organic food, acupuncture, weight loss, Fertilaid, antioxidants and so on and we retested on our 5th cycle and none of this had made a difference.

For some people antioxidants don't work but there has been a study, as Kara has said, that 7 days of ejaculation can help reduce fragmentation as the sperm, in theory, doesn't stay long enough in the epididymus to fragment.

For some people younger eggs can correct fragmentation and one of my questions in a follow up was if that was the case then, and DHEA is supposed to make eggs younger, is DHEA a way forward for sperm DNA fragmentation

Where are you buying the Fertilaid from? There is a website in Ireland cheaper than the US


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Andi, it all seems rather random doesn't it? I also read somewhere that surgical removal of the sperm from the testes can help as again (TESA is it?), they've not been around long enough to deteriorate. Mind you, I think DH would prefer the 7 days option! I think the varicocele link to infertility is due to raised temperature affecting sperm but seems like no one can agree on whether it has an effect. So, if that is the source of the problem, not sure whether vits etc will make a difference, but it's worth trying. 

Yes we're getting the Fertilaid from Ireland, definitely a better deal.

Good luck with your next step, are you now at LWC?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

We asked about the TESE/TESA but as you say 7 days of ejaculation seems an easier option.

Surely vits can only help things.  DH always took Wellman but then changed to Fertilaid when diagnosed.  His semen parameters didn't really improve on Fertilaid as they had already done so when he first started taking the Wellman at the start of our tx road, personally I dont think there's much difference between these two vits.  On our last cycle we had better embryos, maybe Fertilaid gave an improved quality that wasn't obvious in the parameters.  

Yes, I have moved to LWC ...  thanks for your well wishes


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Andi - just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment at LWC - Hope and   that its the change you need to acheive your dream some time very soon


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya girls 

Hope you don't mind me jumping on board.

Queenie - i noticed you said you were querrying endo. We just had our FU from our failed Oct cycle and they are investigating it with me. The clinic said that some blurs and spodges could be seen on me scans which they think is endo - so i think that sometimes it can be seen but they need to investigate further to be sure.

In my FU JE ref. me to Mr Griffiths who she said was an expert in endo and the man she would want to do the job. I was seen 2 days later (and that was NHS!!!) 

I too have symptoms of Irritable bowel with no diag and they think the endo could also be between my bowel and cervix. The pains of IBS are so similar to the pains you can get with Endo. These pains are regulated by your hormones so it expians how you can have pains at various times in the month. It is also effected by diet. 

I am having a lap sometime after christmas were they are going to investigate, give the lining of my womb a good scrape, try to pull in into a more accessable position and stretch my cervix. Sounds nice hey!!!

Can't belive how quickly they are sorting things and it is soo nice that JE has a good plan for me. So queenie it is def worth asking and maybe it won't take too long and delay things too much.

Hope this helps queenie - take care

Liz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

liz mr G is the best and did 2 of my ops, he is fab and will sort you out i am sure

good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

liz thanks for posting your messages has def made me think i will mention it to je on thursday. good to hear you had an app quickly with mr g. good luck with your lap and hope you get to cycle soon.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Liz -Nice to chat to you, hope that you get your problems sorted out soon. Glad you managed to get your lap quickly. hope they can sort any problems out and then you will get your BFP.

Queenie - It does sound as if you need to think about endo as a posible problem. It is defo worth looking into. Hope you are having a good start to the weekend.

Kar - did you get the car? Hope you are ok

Andi - good luck with your new clinic   its a good year for us all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar hun luke has gone to pick up the new one today, its a madza pick up, very diffent to what im use to but it will be so useful

im gona have to drive through deep puddles and go off road lol

how are you ladies today?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have decided that I am going to ask for AH this time. Will they give me steroids with it? I have read a few contradictory posts about AH and steroids/no steroids. Just wondering what would be better. Also would taking asprin help do you think? I cant take asprin but maybe an asprin like drug. Just trying to find all of the options for helping implantation.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i would ask for steriods, i'm still taking mine i finish next week.  As for aspirin i take that but i know Kara can't take aspirin but she has clexane.  I also take clexane which i asked for.  Hope this is ok


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am going to ask for them and about clexane although not sure what it would do for me. I know lots of women take it but though it was only if you had a condition or known problems. How much steroids and clexane do you take? i am sure that it would help anyway. i dont want to take clexane if there would be any side affects of taking it if you are ok (if you know what I mean) as it is a blood thinner.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar apparently 80% of mcs are bloodclotting issues and not all are diagnosed (my friends con told her this).

I take 5mg steriods and 20mg clexane i do not have any blood clotting issues that have been diagnosed.  I just wanted to have all the meds i could to help me get to the stage i am now.  The only thing is with all the changes i haven't a clue what worked so my advice might not be any good for you.  Sorry i can't be more of a help hun

Oh also apparently steriods and clexane help with nk cells (info from kara)


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

The thing is I havent had a mc just a failed cycle. No other issues have been looked for/suspected, investigated or diagnosed. Would they give me stuff regardless or would they want me to have lots of tests first and then give drugs to fit. I dont think I have a blood clotting problem, nothing that would suggest it anyhow and not sure about the nk cells. As I have had Em not sure whether NK cells would develop or you have them all the time. Need to ask that at apt. I am sure that steroids would certainly not hurt anything would it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would ask for steriod, they use 5mg of prednisolone so its a low dose, i was on 20mg a day for diagnoised uNk cells i did up this to a massive 40mg a day for 3 days around implantation, totally self medicating and not something i would suggest or recommend but i was at my wits end. as for the clexane is stops the blood clotting, asprin thins the bloods so they are 2 different meds. i cant take asprin but i know asprin in combo with clexane is good for nk cells/recurrent mc and recurrent implantation failure as you said sugar you dont have these so i would ask at clinic about the clexane as you might not need it. i too have no clotting issue but i am now on 20mg clexane twice a day due to family history and mc.

you could start taking omega 3 fish oils these have a thinning effect on the blood.

steriods in that dose wouldnt harm at all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry sugar those sort of questions are best answered by con, I don't have blood clotting either but i think they were happy to give me the drugs i asked for.  I haven't had a failed cycle but people who have still have these drugs.  I think i've been no help just given your more questions hun sorry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i found that when i had one question very often that question became 10 lol. i had clexane on 3 cycles (i think) and steriods on the same at a lower dose. we are bafflled to what worked for us as there were so many changed this time. its often hard to know what to do, what to ask for etc etc, i found listening to my heart lead me down the right path more often that not

this cycle i was not gona take clexane but grace wanted me to due to my losses and i started it on day 8 of stimms at my request as i was using it more for immune issue then and was on 20mg a day at that stage.

i do think omega 3's are very good and i would start taking these and when you get your bfp they are good for baby too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Same here no idea what has worked.  They wouldn't prescribe these drugs if they did harm anyway


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Sugar this time round I have taken Clexane 20mg from stim day 5 to EC, increased to 40mg from EC onwards, Prednisolone 25mg since stim day 5, Aspirin all the way through, and Gestone 100mg.  These doses were prescribed for me by Dr Gorgy though as the clinic would only prescribe Prednisolone 5mg,  Clexane 20mg and Gestone 50mg from EC onwards as they felt Dr Gorgy's doses were a bit high.  Dont know if it has helped yet but will do by this time tomorrow.  Oh we also had AH this time too, and I had 2 doses of intralipids with Dr Gorgy.  These were all prescribed for raised NK's which we tested for in the summer as I wanted to rule out any possible reason for 2 previous failures with very good embryos.  

I bought and read Dr Beer's book "is your body baby friendly" over 2 days and was convinced that testing was definitely the way forward for us before any further treatment as I had been diagnosed with an underactive thyroid 6 months before and also had thyroid antibodies.  It is definitely a book I would recommend reading.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for stopping by and writing your words of knowledge. advice, help and support. Each step of the way I realise how little I know about stuff. 

Jaynee - I ordered that book yesterday so should be here on Tuesday or Wed. I think it would be very interesting reading. I am not sure that anyone knows why the drugs work sometimes and not others.  I am looking at things that will help implantation as we had 2 perfect 4 cell embys put back but no implantion - not even a hint of it working. Anything that will help implantation next time is good for me.

Kar & Michelle - It is defo ask one question then realise you now need to ask 10 more lol. I am not sure what I would need to take to help or even if anything would help. I am just looking for as many options as I can so when I get to planning i am armed with as much info as possible so that they cannot fob me off with 'try again and see'. I need proactive behaviour not reactive. I just want to do what ever I can to help make it work.

I thought that clexane increased bloodflow to the uterus as well as to prevent clotting (think I read that somewhere). I cannot take asprin either as I am asthmatic so baby asprin is no good for me. Will defo get some omega 3 on board too. i have taken that before for something lol. So much to think about - its been a very steep learning curve on my body, tx and drugs.

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been reading up on Dr Beers Immunology stuff and think that the only relevent possible problem could be elevated CD56 cells. They are the only ones that relate to implantation failures where as the others seem to suggest problems carrying a baby. Not sure if NK cells and Treps etc apply to implantation failure too though. Of everything that I have read though I could not find anything on treatment for all of these problems


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar its a minefield.  I never went down the route of immune testing, cos the jury is out with me.  Some people manage a pregnancy on all the drugs and others don't.  Its a lot of money as well.

After one cycle it is hard to say if it was implantation failure, but hopefully you can have a chat with je and lyndon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar there is so much related to implantation failure, i have read the book alot and im still on the fence about it all even though i had a biospy done i had this as this is what made sense it my head

i really dont think you need to go down the immune road and having em also proves you can and have carried a baby and this says alot, i know nk cells can change but i really wouldnt tie yourself up in knots about it all. IVF really is not a 1 cycle treatment for many people, most people take 1 to 3 cycles to get success.

hope your feeling ok and looking forward to crimbo


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks girls, I have started reading the book and while I dont think that most of it applies to me I am concerned that having Crohns may affect my fertility. I had not long been diagnosed when I had em and had 10yrs of active disease before my surgery. Will have to see what happens during the next tx.   it works

I really appreciate your advice, it helps enormously and really puts my overactive mind to rest.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

try and take things one step at a time

do you know how it can effect your fertility?


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Guys, good to catch up again. We've had loads of snow, was late for work yesterday cause had to dig car out, on nights tonight so better not snow tonight, i'll be in trouble if can't get home in morning as I boilers packed in and Mr Boiler mans coming tom to fix it!!!

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread, reading through it's answered lotd of questions I had about Clexane and asprin, arming me with more questions for my follow up!!! JE's gonna love me!!!! lol. Hope you all have a fab xmas and brill new year. Bring on2010!!!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there Milliemags - I am so glad that this thread has helped answer some of your questions, I know it has helped me. I have found that by asking one question I find that there are so many more unanswered questions.  Hope that the snow has cleared and that mr boilerman gets to yours so that Christmas is warm and cosy in your house.

Kar - i read that crohns affects your cd56's which is an immunological problem in your uterus making embryo implantation impossible.  Because crohns is an immunological problem (the lining of the bowel attacking itself) it gives rise to other immunological problems within the uterus ...but on a bad note it is one of the most difficult to fix   

However we have only had one failed ivf cycle so hopefully it doesnt mean anything other than it was not our cycle.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have CD56 nk cells in my uterus  (tested via biospy) and steriods worked for me so dont believe all you read!

merry crimbo to you

millie glad this thread has been good for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

That is great news then Kara - think I will defo push for steroids this time them.

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and may 2010 be a very productive year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was on a higher dose than clinic normally give due to my nk cells but i do think even a small dose must be good


----------

